# Carolina Clock 'Stravaganza



## MCuber (Dec 18, 2017)

Is anyone going to this competition? It's in Matthews, North Carolina on December the 30th.


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 18, 2017)

ill be there! trying to podium MBLD


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 18, 2017)

I am not going.


----------



## MCuber (Dec 18, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> ill be there! trying to podium MBLD


Nice! I don't even know how to solve any BLD event, I'm just going for the other events. Good Luck!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 18, 2017)

Of course I’ll be there


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm going. Hoping to get a sub 9 clock avg and top 4. Also maybe feet podium?


----------



## CarterK (Dec 19, 2017)

@schapel is going and he's from michigan. And he definitely won't win 4BLD.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 19, 2017)

I was hoping I would be able to go but I am quite a ways away  would have been the perfect comp for me since I love the bld events, love clock and need feet and 6x6 for the profile


----------

